# best choke for hevi shot blend ammo



## Clint Shook (Feb 16, 2014)

interested in you experience with hevi shot blend and different choke brands and constrictions. worked well or didn't work well.   thanks for sharing in advance.


----------



## jrmcc (Feb 16, 2014)

Each gun is different. What gun are you using? Barrel length? I've shot a lot of magnum blends out of multiple guns with multiple chokes. There's more to it than simply which is the best. As for the choke constriction, that depends on the gun not all 12 ga barrels are the same diameter.


----------



## Clint Shook (Feb 16, 2014)

Browning 3 1/2 BPS   24" 12gauge


----------



## Dallen92 (Feb 16, 2014)

Choke made by hevi shot with .656 construction does great for me in my stoeger with 24 inch barrel. I have seen this choke perform well time and time again.


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 16, 2014)

My brother has a bps .665 Indian creek black diamond and hevi 7s are dynamite this Is the 3in shell.

3.5 blends id go with a .670 for a lil extra room for bigger pellets and more payload. That's for BPS 12ga but every gun is different and people view these combos every way.

Good luck let us see your patterns on what you decide.


----------



## Clint Shook (Feb 16, 2014)

thanks.. i've got a 670 jelly on the way and i'll post results. 
anyone tried the hevi shot choke which is i think .662?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 16, 2014)

Primos Jellyhead. I spent $100 on a Rhino but wasn't satisfied with the pattern. Trkyhntr70 shoots more turkey loads than anyone I know, he turned me onto the Jellyhead and it out patterned that Rhino every shot. I have a Jellyhead in both of my turkey guns now.


----------



## Clint Shook (Feb 16, 2014)

thanks Jody

i've read about jellly heads, rhino, hevi shot and indian creek chokes ranging from 660 - 670.  info helps narrow the choices and save $.  

what is the constriction of your jelly head?


----------



## mossyoakpro (Feb 17, 2014)

The Hevi choke seems to work very well.....It is also very effective with the 3" #6's which I will be shooting this season.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 17, 2014)

I have two BPS's, I've gone all the way up to the Purgold buckshot choke which is .695 and still have good patterns with some HTL shot. All depends on what you call a good pattern, some guys think the most pellets they can get into a 10" circle the better; too much choke equals blown out pattern outside the 20 ring. I'd try something in the 680 range, the BPS has a larger bore than most 12's so likes a little more open choke.


----------



## WFL (Feb 17, 2014)

675 will wake it up.  The new Winchester long beard or HV13 and let it eat.


----------



## deerslayer0369 (Feb 17, 2014)

I shoot the hevi shot .662 in my win1300 with 3" mag blends and the gun loved it. Prior to switching I was using a kicks .660 xr#6's with 80 pellets in 10"circle at 40, which sucked, now I have 150-175 pellets at 40 in 10" circle. Just my 2cents but my gun loved the combo.


----------

